# Chrisman cutie available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure if their website has been updated, but it looks like they have a girl available. She looks pretty cute. :wub:

Chrisman Maltese Available puppy and puppies

Enjoy!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Man, the more time I spent on SM the more I'm able to pick up on the distinct "looks" of different breeders. Chrisman definitely has a "look" and this girl seems like she has it! Cute


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisman pups look beautiful.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

gorgeous!
I love Chrisman pups!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

she's gorgeous!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Darling baby, where are you Alice? Sister to Mia??? It is so fine~~~~~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful Baby :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Precious little baby with pretty name! Love her!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

*WAY* too cute!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

LOVE her!! I love Chrisman's pups too!!


----------

